# does anyone remember dwarf platies?



## amcoffeegirl (Jan 6, 2012)

What ever happened to this strain of livebearer? does anyone still keep them? they were sold for a short time through petsmart under the name of coral sunset or something similar. i had too many tanks of guppies at the time. but now would like some.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Oct 11, 2011)

I had never heard of these until you mentioned them here, but a quick google search tells me people aren't even agreeing upon whether or not they are even different from regular platy. Some are saying they are stunted platy fry that never grew to adult size, so the pet stores were just re-naming them to make them marketable. Then others are saying they are different from normal platy's and schoal more. I have no idea which is true.


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

We had some several years ago, stayed small. They were really cool neat. Haven't seen them since


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 15, 2011)

Haven't seen them before. Read some posts about them and it looks like they breed true, that is, they throw off smaller sized offspring as well. If anyone hears more about them or where to get them, I'd be interested.


----------



## syvmom (Jun 17, 2011)

I just saw some dwarf pineapple platies in a local store yesterday in Santa Barbara. Is that the same fish you're talking about? They're orange and yellow.


----------



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

wow I wanna see one.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Guess what i just got---> a trio of coral dwarf platies. i will add pics 2moro. i have wanted some for a couple yrs now. this is cool. they are redder than i remember. i will keep only the most orange ones.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (Jan 6, 2012)

heres a couple pics

there is a little white fin bacterial infection on these new fish and i may have to treat for ick. we will see if they can make it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I think those are usually referred to as "teapot platies" these days - basically, they're the platy equivalent of a balloon molly. They will breed true, if that's the case, since the compacted shape is due to a genetic defect. Whether or not such a fish is desirable is a matter of personal opinion - personally, I think they (and the balloon mollies, and those balloon rams) kinda look like they swam face-first into a brick wall and got smushed. XD


----------



## amcoffeegirl (Jan 6, 2012)

No i agree im not a fan of balloon mollies either. at the same time though i love my fancy goldfish. the platy doesnt look as extreme as the mollies to me. not so scrunched in. Either way is fine with me though. there cute to me. I would love to see some other colors. pineapple sounds cute too.


----------

